# ADG 75 gal. "Featherfins' Fantasy"



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This is a recently completed aquascape by Mike here at ADG. What's cool about this tank too is that he used the same ADA substrate in this tank as was used in his 2007 AGA Contest tank that took 2nd place. He completely drained it and removed all the plants and hardscape and was able to complete this entirely new layout without any real issues. So we are finding that this sort of re-vamping is quite do-able with ADA substrate and the results can be very pleasing.




























And this was the previous layout with, again, the same substrate:


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

This is so lush looking tank with excellent transition from front to back. Wonderful.

Regards,

Filip


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Love the layout of the tank. It looks great. Another fine job. I'm not too fond of the photography in the first couple pictures. I don't like the mirror effect on top of the water. Some water movement would help I think. At first I was like wow that tank looks really cool with those floaters up there. How unique. Then I realized it was just a reflection and was a little disappointed. Again though, fabulous job on the tank.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I usually do create some movement (using the hairdryer technique) but I personally liked the reflection effect on this one. Just trying to switch it up a little-- obviously a subjective matter. I also wanted to use a little less gimmicks on this one as to not be accused of overt use of "aqua porn" (you had to see a previous thread on this topic for this to make sense).


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Great tank. Where'd you source the female featherfins, Jeff? I haven't been able to find anything but males at the online dealers I've looked at.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! Not only is this a beautiful tank with fantastic trimming, color and plant health, but it's home to some of my favorite fish. I've been wanting to set up a tank for these little guys for quite some time now, and now my inspiration is through the roof!


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah, shucks, thought you were talking Tanganyikans with "Featherfin". Some beautiful fishes, though, what are they?

Oh, and of course, gorgeous layout!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice tank and photos Jeff! The red plant center of second pic is that Ludwigia brevipes or arcuata, maybe neither? 

What minor issues did he have after the complete revamp?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

That's still 'aqua porn'. I love it!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Auqa porn? Whatever. If you're trying to be in the business of making attractive tanks, you're certainly doing a great job. Nice layout. Great hardscape and great midground. Those two elements really make the scene.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

"aqua porn" O_O?


Lol, but anyways, very very nice tank! I actually like the reflection that it created in the pics too!


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

I especially like the right hand side, I have to ask about the name, we use Threadfin as the common name over here not Featherfin?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Please tell Mike he's made one gorgeous aquascape! It's hard to see the fish against all the color, but that may be a factor of being a photograph. I would dearly love to have this tank in my living room. If only I could afford ADG.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Very nice tank and photos Jeff! The red plant center of second pic is that Ludwigia brevipes or arcuata, maybe neither?
> 
> What minor issues did he have after the complete revamp?


There's arcuata (the bigger group) and brevipes right next to it.

No real issues, actually. Really just kind of like starting a new tank-- extra water changes, etc. No big deal.

And the fish probably are more commonly called "threadfin", but it's just a common name (Werneri rainbow is another). Threadfin, featherfin...whatever-- they are one of my old favorites.

They are a little bit "low contrast" in this tank, moreso in the photo. Very unobtrusive on the aquascape, whcih was Mike's goal on this one.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Because of your amazing photography I am trading my canon 5D to get a 1ds. Oh and amazing aqua scape as always. Look forward to seeing the next master piece.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

This one looks even more amazing in person than the other tanks in the past We're constantly reminded how lucky we are in Houston.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

arowanaman said:


> Because of your amazing photography I am trading my canon 5D to get a 1ds. Oh and amazing aqua scape as always. Look forward to seeing the next master piece.


Do you really think THAT was the difference, or may be it was just Jeff's skills as a photographer. 5D is MORE than capable of producing that shot in the hands of a great photographer.

Amazing Jeff, as always. What are those rocks, are they just algae covered or is that their natural color?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn!  Really nice!!!


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

Stunning!
what are the specs (size, light etc ) of the tank?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Jeff, what kind of tank is that?? and where did you get it?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

what kind of plants did you use?

sweet tank by the way!!!!


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

This is a stunning tank!
But I prefer the old scape cuz of the red plants, they really make a better composition and contrast. 
It will look even better if added some java moss on driftwoods.

but the overall is quite impressive!
congrat!:-D


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

you two have done it again, and thats all I can say...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> you two have done it again, and thats all I can say...


Definately Amazing!!! I always love to see senske's scapes


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm going to guess it's an ADA tank that they are resellers for 

Nice tank, Jeff/Mike!

I'd also have to second that 5D is fully capable of this quality. Hell, I'd bet the an XTI could do it, too, with the right lens and photographer.


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Wow.... so beautiful...... so jealous


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you to all that replied . This is the aquarium that is in my office . Its an Oceanic trim less open top style . I had them build this for me before we had access to ADA goods . Its not something they offer and its in no way close to the clean quality of an ADA aquarium . I will have Jeff get a list of plants that I used . I am not embarrassed to say that I am no expert when it comes to plant species identification . The idea I had for this layout was to match the refinement of the plant species with the feature fish . So I start checking what we have in clients aquariums and I always call my friend Luis Navarrow . Luis always shows up to ADG with some of his private stash that helps me to complete a layout . Since this photo was taken I have pulled all the stem plants ,trimmed the glosso. down to nothing so that it grows back nice and tight and moved the blyxa to the back . So there will only be the two species of plants and this will show more of the rock layout . The plan is to find some sweet "show" guppies and have Jeff get a nice photo . I always like the tanks Amano did with guppies . They were the first fish I ever had at the age of 4. Once they had babies I was hooked . I also am very fortunate to have my brother Jeff to photograph all of ADG's works . He has become equally if not more passionate for his photography than his aquascapes . But I am still his older brother :boxing:


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

always holdin it down! as far as i'm concerned, no one cranks out the quality and consistency in the U.S. like ADG does. I'll secound the fact that I'm lucky to be living in houston around such inspiration and guidance. Cheers to another dope aquascape senske sensei!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Very inspiring! I like the new scape the best. Jeff do you have pictures of the actual take down and re-scaping of the tank? I would really want to see your scaping technique.


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

You have some green fingers msenske! Amazing scapes, both the previous and the current (or semi-current because you changed it again). Love the contrast in colours but the same kind of look from the plants in the back.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

arowanaman said:


> Because of your amazing photography I am trading my canon 5D to get a 1ds. Oh and amazing aqua scape as always. Look forward to seeing the next master piece.


sidenote: If you have not already made a move, I have my 1Ds mark II for sale (getting a Mark III)-- I'd make you a great deal on it and you'd know who it was coming from! Though a 5D is a good camera too.

Ed-- the rocks are that color. They are the same ones we have used in several previous scapes-- they came from a friend in Japan that collected them on hiking trips and sent them to us one to two at a tme-- so this set is the only one we have for this rock type.

plants are: 
Glossostigma, Rotala nanjenshan, Rotala rotundifolia "green", Ludwigia brevipes, Ludwigia arcuata, Eusteralis Stellata, Roatal macrandra sp., Blyxa japonica. I think that's all.

Sorry that I do not have pics of the take down. I really should document those events-- just too darn busy most days, though it would be pretty impressive to see i think because this one even sat for several days with just wet substrate. I mean, you'd think it was a goner but to see another healthy scape pulled from it is good testament to re-scape possibilities of ADA substrate (a topic that has been questioned in the past).


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG..... all i can saw is WOW


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice, love the rams in the old layout.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah-- those were some of the finest rams we have ever had. They were tank raised too and practically would eat out of your hand.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

To the photographers out there:

A camera is merely a tool. Sure, I'd LOVE a 1ds (or any 1 series) but for now my 20D is doing just fine, thank you! 

An old Rebel would be capable of taking these luscious pictures if operated properly. My father has this inferiority complex about thinking that the camera body is what makes good pictures yet he won't let me show him how to take his 30D off of full auto. 

If anything, invest in knowledge, and lighting equipment for the stellar tank shoots. Invest in lenses first, then bodies second. Lenses last decades, bodies a few years. 

Also, buy a color calibration puck from gretag or xrite so you can get the colors on your monitor accurate. 

If moving to a 5d or 1d, you'll most likely need to upgrade to 'L' lenses as well as you're going from a 1.6x crop to a 1.3 or 1.0 crop body, which will increase alot of the problems of lesser lenses.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

longhornxtreme said:


> To the photographers out there:
> 
> A camera is merely a tool. Sure, I'd LOVE a 1ds (or any 1 series) but for now my 20D is doing just fine, thank you!
> 
> ...


Too true.

I'm sure Jeff will also agree that stunning full-tank shots are a lot about post-processing also.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes... Run... and get photoshop lightroom and an older used copy of Photoshop 8 or CS. Learn exposure. Learn how to use raw. Learn white balance. Learn color. 

Photography is such fun stuff! 
I've always been drawn to disciplines which are part art and part science. I think the financial markets are the only things that remotely resemble photography.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Whats the green plant in the middle of the previous layout? Kinda looks like java fern but I don't think its that.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Not to keep thread Hijacking with photography but, I totally agree with all of the above. I more than believe I can take excellent pics with my 5D which I have, and I understand all the exposure, white ballance DOF processes I just need to now invest in some good lighting. I have really decent lenses "24-105mm, and 50mm 1.8F" I have a external flash "ETTL 420" but one flash like this is just not enough for a 3 foot long tank. I want to buy some studio style strobe light kits for my next camera purchase.

Jeff thanks for the offer but I am more into the 1ds just because I can trade my 5D straight accross for a 1ds which has a much greater range in focal points than the 5d, both are full format sensors. I don't think the 1dsMK2 is a full frame sensor or not? only problem I have with it is I cannot carry it as easily on my back when I am mountain bikeing and snapping pictures.


----------



## bullitt (Jan 31, 2008)

i need one of those featherfin females.got any extra.lol very nice tank!!!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Updates????????


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

arowanaman said:


> I am more into the 1ds just because I can trade my 5D straight accross for a 1ds which has a much greater range in focal points than the 5d, both are full format sensors. I don't think the 1dsMK2 is a full frame sensor or not? only problem I have with it is I cannot carry it as easily on my back when I am mountain bikeing and snapping pictures.


EOS-1Ds Mark II is 16.7 MP _full frame_ CMOS sensor


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

so beautiful and lush, wonderful


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

kakkoii said:


> Updates????????


This tank is done. I saw Mike today and the tank was already torn down and he was already working on a new scape! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

tell the senske brothers to keep us posted.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

kakkoii said:


> tell the senske brothers to keep us posted.


OH yes! rayer:


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

POST the UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

The layout needs a little more time . I pulled all the plants out from the "Feather fin's Fantasy" aqua scape and came back in with all new plants . The hard scape remains the same and this will be the fourth aqua scape with the same Amazonia Aquasoil . Jeff 's been keeping me away from some of his client aquas capes so I am hoping that he will pop up with some new layouts to post soon . :boxing:


----------

